# Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an



## thumbs (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about these things.  I can't find a web site.  I need to get some info as to how to change the thermometer from C to F. If I can get it to read F it would be a perfect little gizzmo.

Thanks for the help


----------



## rv wizard (Jan 7, 2003)

Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an

Mine (celcius to farenheit switch) is located where you put the battery (in the handle).


----------



## thumbs (Jan 7, 2003)

Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an

Hey thanks.  I looked in there but didn't see anything.  I will check again.  I just don't believe it would only read C.  Didn't get any info with the instructions and don't know where to go to get info.  There wasn't any address or number in the box.  My wife bought it and doesn't remember where she got it.  I really like it if I can get the thing to read F.

Did you get an address or number for Thermo-Tec?  If so could you send it to me?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## rv wizard (Jan 8, 2003)

Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an

Thumbs,
Just went out to the truck to get mine and it is  "Raytek" brand, MiniTemp model. Sorry for any confusion but I did not remember the namee yesterday.


----------



## thumbs (Jan 8, 2003)

Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an

Thanks, My wife found the company that she bought it from.  They had a web site and I checked it out.  It only reads in C.  :-{{

Oh well

Thanks though


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2003)

Thermo-Tech digital thermometer and car battery an

Thumbs, guess we are gonna be forced to learn them foreign terms :disapprove:   I'm still mad because I had to buy two sets of tools back in 78 :angry:


----------

